# Menübar



## Frost (8. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen...
erst mal möchte ich alle Leute hier grüssen, denn ich bin neu hier !!! HALLLOOO

Nun zu meinem Problem:
habe ein Menü erstellt (auch aus Quellen des Internets).

Beispiel betrifft Menüpunkt A-Junioren.
Wenn ich darüber gehe kommt mannschaft 1+2.
ist auch richtig so.
jedoch habe ich das auch so bei b-Junioren gemacht (also mannschaft 1+2)
jedoch wird dieses nicht geöffnet !!!
was tun ? danke

hier der link

LINKl


----------



## Beni (8. Feb 2006)

Informiere dich ueber den Unterschied _Java_ und _JavaScript_.

*verschoben*


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2006)

eventuell erstmal sehen, das dein javascript code vollstädnig fehlerfrei läuft


wenn ich über die b-junioren "hovere" (onmouseover) bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung (IE):


```
Zeile: 49
Zeiche: 2
Fehler: '2.style' ist null oder kein Objekt
Code: 0
URL: http:bla
```

du solltest den code für die b-junioren überarbeiten...

vllt hilft dir schon, wenn ich dir sage, das du in deinem onmouseover ereignis für BEIDE junioren den befehl 

```
menu(1);
```
 ausführst. habs mir allerdings nur ganz kurz angesehen, ist nur ne idee

MfG


----------

